# Mon imac fait des bruits suspects (cliquetis)



## nekosenpai7 (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis avant-hier, mon imac a commencé à faire un drôle de bruit du style clic clac clic clac clic clac et ce, plusieurs fois dans la journée, faisant également un freeze de l'écran. Il a même carrément redémarré tout seul une fois. Malheureusement, ça doit m'arriver l'année ou mon mac n'est plus sous garantie... J'avais 3 ans de garantie dessus, acheté en 2011.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec cet ordinateur auparavant... 

Bien entendu, je me suis dis, c'est surement mon disque dur. Donc j'ai été voir sous Utilitaire de disque et j'ai vérifié, il me dit que HD Macintosh semble être en bon état. J'ai vérifié le Smart il me dit que tout est ok. Mon disque dur n'est pas plein non plus. Donc, même si rien ne semble indiquer qu'il y a un problème, j'ai passé un coup de Time Machine au cas ou mon disque dur ne meurt.

Mais ce bruit persiste et je travaille sur un mandat en ce moment... donc avec des programmes assez lourds (Motion 5, Photoshop, Illustrator, etc.). Je ne sais pas quoi faire... Si le bruit se manifeste encore, j'essaierai d'enregistrer le cliquetis pour que vous puissiez m'aider.

J'espère que ce n'est pas grave, je ne semble pas avoir eu de perte de données... du moins pas encore. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

A priori, problème de dd ou bien de ventilateur (les deux seules pièces mobiles).

Si c'est un problème de dd, tu peux faire un clone de ton dd sur un dd externe, redémarrer sur l'externe et éjecter le dd interne. Et tu écoutes


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2014)

Pour moi aucun doute: disque dur en train de mourrir

Regarde si tu es concerné par ce programme d'échange par Apple:
https://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac-harddrive/

Si c'est bien le cas, fais un clone de ton disque sur un disque externe (CarbonCopyCloner ou SuperDuper sont parfait pour ça), ensuite tu fais changer ton disque dur, puis tu recloneras en sens inverse et tu retrouveras ton Mac tel qu'aujourd'hui mais en parfait état de fonctionnement


----------



## nekosenpai7 (31 Juillet 2014)

Je suis en train de cloner mon DD avec Carbon Copy Cloner. Pour le moment tout va bien. J'ai un DDE 2To. J'ai également introduis mon n° de série sur le lien que vous m'avez fournis. Voici le verdict:

"Le numéro de série diMac que vous avez saisi nest pas éligible pour ce programme. Aucune action supplémentaire de votre part nest requise pour linstant."

Donc visiblement, je ne suis pas concernée. Enfin quoi qu'il en soit, je fais quand même le clonage pour vérifier si c'est bien le DD qui chicane. Et je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2014)

sinon, sans changement de dd interne,  on rappelle qu'on peut parfaitement utiliser un dd externe comme disque principal permanent

(evidemment regler pour que le mac démarre systématiquement sur ce volume et pas l'autre)

edit
PS et ne pas oublier d'allumer le dd externe


----------



## nekosenpai7 (31 Juillet 2014)

Bon... Mon iMac a redémarré tout seul pendant le processus de clonage. =/ J'ai remis le CCC en route. J'espère que ça va tenir le coup.

Edit: Encore un redémarrage autour de 18:30 :/ Il ne me l'a jamais fait autant.


----------



## nekosenpai7 (31 Juillet 2014)

Rebonjour,

Alors, dernière nouvelle, il ne cesse de bloquer après les clic clac. J'ai du mal à finir le clonage tellement c'est intempestif... Vraiment pénible. Et bien sur s'ensuit le redémarrage sans crier garre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------

Voilà, j'ai terminé le clonage. J'ai redémarré sous mon disque dur externe. Il a refait clic clac mais ma machine n'a pas bronché. Peut-être bien que c'est mon DD interne qui fait des siennes.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (31 Juillet 2014)

As-tu vérifié l'état Smart de ton DD ?
Les clic-clic du DD ont toujours annoncé sa mort imminente _(si toutefois les bruits viennent de là)_.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Août 2014)

nekosenpai7 a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai terminé le clonage. J'ai redémarré sous mon disque dur externe. Il a refait clic clac mais ma machine n'a pas bronché. Peut-être bien que c'est mon DD interne qui fait des siennes.


Si tu n'as plus de soucis de lag sur le dd externe, alors tu as très probablement identifié le coupable.


----------



## nekosenpai7 (1 Août 2014)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> As-tu vérifié l'état Smart de ton DD ?
> Les clic-clic du DD ont toujours annoncé sa mort imminente _(si toutefois les bruits viennent de là)_.



Oui, ils viennent bien de mon DD interne. Là je tourne avec le DD externe et à part entendre l'autre cliqueter, mon ordi ne plante plus. Le Smart était Ok pour l'interne ceci dit... ce qui est étrange.



Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu n'as plus de soucis de lag sur le dd externe, alors tu as très probablement identifié le coupable.



Et oui. Par contre, le bruit du cliquetis est insupportable, y a-t-il moyen d'éteindre le DD interne? Je ne suis pas très douée avec tout ça... enfin, je me débrouille quoi. Déjà bien contente que mon ordinateur ne plante plus et ne redémarre plus tout seul... ;;


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2014)

rappel de ce que dit Sly
_ redémarrer sur l'externe et *éjecter* le dd interne._

Si cliquetis est vraiment le dd interne ( et ca semble etre ca)  l'ejecter le rend  inactif


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

Le DD interne qui doit s'afficher sur le bureau, éjecte-le.
Il ne devrait plus se faire entendre


----------



## nekosenpai7 (1 Août 2014)

Aaah nickel! Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!


----------

